# it's pancake day



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you having on yours,I'm having golden syrup,very yummy for your tummy.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Had mine for breakfast - with bacon and maple syrup; Yumm!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

maple syrup............ on ours.............


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

how very posh although I think they have to be 100% sweet for me not sure about bacon.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I forgot to get the ingrediants last week so ours will be on Thursday but we will be having syrup and lemon and castor sugar! not all together!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

We're colouring our pancakes with blue food colouring this year! Then we'll be having lemon and sugar on them 

Pancakes and Bacon = Yumminess.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Due to OH working we are having ours tomorrow, but ince I'm giving up sweet things for lent (even though i'm not religious, more of a weightloss thing) I'll be having banana while OH will either have sugar or Choc spread


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

:| Well since my mother has moved back in, days like this...and Christmas even...are off the menu. We're having stew and dumplings.

But I have all the ingredients ready for whenever she goes back to work. I always have pancakes with a touch of butter for breakfast, pancakes with roast meat and gravy (instead of yorkshire puddings) for dinner, pancakes with chocolate after that and at some later point in the day, pancakes and ice-cream. 

Unhealthy and fantastic. :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I had 2 syrup and a banana one lovely and the parrots shared a banana one,lots of dilated pupils(them)showing great enjoyment,all batter gone now and lots of pots left.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

Choc Spread all the way :imgoingtoeatyou


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

goldenboyroe said:


> Choc Spread all the way :imgoingtoeatyou


Oooh noooo! Not spread! D'=
My brother likes that...but NO...it has to be real chocolate buttons evenly spaced in a lovely folded pancake. @[email protected] Mmmmm.


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

well i'm on my 3rd and feeling rather sickly now  i'm blaming my flatmate cos he made them for me


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

I now feel like a right pig...I can get through 20 before I start feeling queezy!
For that one, I blame my mum...when we were little, she'd make a four pinter milk bottle full of batter and make us eat them until the bottle was empty. x___X


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Oooo food colouring! thats a great idea, never thought of that! pink pancakes would be amazing! 
And the bacon and syrup sounds really nice! I must try that next time.
I just had syrup, usually I have jam and whip cream but wasnt prepared this year lol


----------



## goldenboyroe (Feb 18, 2009)

Effy said:


> I now feel like a right pig...I can get through 20 before I start feeling queezy!
> For that one, I blame my mum...when we were little, she'd make a four pinter milk bottle full of batter and make us eat them until the bottle was empty. x___X


i must be a light weight i struggled to devour my 3rd pancake although it might of been the copious amounts of chocolate spread i used - i felt rather ill for a while


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

I had 11  With lemon.(plain i know lol)


----------

